# please keep us in your thoughts



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

We are at Vanderbilt hospital with my mom. She has a large brain bleed on the left side and is in the neurology ICU. They have put in a pump to remove the blood and relieve the pressure. She seems to be doing pretty well. She is recognizing us but has some disorientation. We really don't know much yet but hopefully we will soon.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Hope for a quick recovery


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh My I hope everything works out


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You're in my thoughts sweetie, and a quick recovery for your mom.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll say a prayer.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Praying for you and your family!!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Praying for your family and her caregivers. You are in good hands....


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

prayers going out from here, too.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Sending Prayers for you and your mom!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Praying for your mom and family.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Prayers for a complete and full recovery going up. Really hope everything goes well.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Keeping your family in my prayers Rhonda.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that. Hugs and a prayer sent for you both.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Lots of prayers and good thoughts for your Mom and for you.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so sorry. good thoughts going your way. ~Georgia.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

~~prayer sent~~


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Praying for you and your family, Rhonda!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Prayers sent!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I hope your mother makes a full recovery. You will be in our prayers.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Your Mom (and you) will be in my prayers. Take good care of her.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive said a prayer, And I got some pull. Keep us informed.


----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thank you all so very very much for your thoughts and prayers! They must be working because she is doing amazingly well for now. They put a drain/shunt in to help drain off the fluid that was being built up. She is pretty coherent and is able to orientate to where she is, the date, the president etc. She also recognizes us and for that we are extremely grateful. So far, there is only minimal weakness on her right side and the speech therapist came in and gave her an evaluation and there is no difficulty in her swallowing, etc. She is eating very very well and even joking around a bit. They finally gave her some meds for pain and got her cleaned up and she is resting much better. We will find out the results of the latest CT scan in the morning. For now, we are just trying to rest and get ready for tomorrow

Again, thank you all so very much for your thoughts and prayers and support..they mean so much more than you will ever realize.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Best wishes for her speedy recovery rkintn...sounds promising for sure.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's praying for peace for you and your family, and continuing improvement for your Mom.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Hoping she bounces back quickly and gets feeling better soon.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

That was great news in your update!!

Your mother, you and you rfamily are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

hoping for the best, R


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

I hope you get even more good news today. Best Wishes for a full recovery for Mom.


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

will continue with prayers for you and your family glad to hear things have improved!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

How are you holding up and how is your mother holding up? Praying for you and your family.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Cindi things are going very well! I stayed at a friends house last night and got some much needed sleep and sis went home (2.5 hours away) to check on her family and rest for the night. Thank u so much for the prayers


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Praying for you and your family...so glad to hear that she is improving...


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The neurosurgeon just came in and said that she is on the drain for three more days and then they will see how she does without it. If her intercranial pressure stays good and she doesn't have any adverse effects, then the drain can come out and we can go home! She just keeps improving by leaps and bounds and we are so very very blessed to have so many wonderful people praying and pulling for her! Thank you all so much


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Great news on your Mom. Now, any idea what the cause is/was? This doesn't really sound like a stroke.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

It is a stroke but instead of a clot blocking the flow of blood and killing the surrounding tissue, it bled out. The excess blood is blocking the flow of the spinal fluid in the ventricles of the brain so the drain is needed to help drain off the excess fluid to keep the pressure from building up. It isn't really intended to drain the blood..that will just be absorbed over time. As for the cause, they really don't know. They say that the area that this happened in is usually where strokes from hypertension occur but my mom has never had hypertension and her bp is well documented from pretty regular trips to the dr. Personally, I think it's just one of those things to which we will never know the answer. They have ruled out everything else such as a tumour or abonormality in the blood vessels as well, so that really doesn't leave anything else.

I think this is it: http://www.stroke.org/site/PageServer?pagename=HEMSTROKE

Also, I think the damage would have be much less if the CT machine at the first hospital hadn't been down for nearly four hours. They kept telling us it was down for maintenance and would be back online within 30 minutes or so when in fact it was just down and they didn't get it back on line til 9pm and mom had been there since about 6pm.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

So sorry to hear that ya'll had to go through this, my dear. I am glad to hear that your mom is recovering. Bless you and keep you and count me in for sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry to read this news. I hope your mom has a speedy recovery.

.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Mom is still improving everyday! She does get more confused and restless in the evenings, kinda like sundowners syndrome but the drs say that is mostly because of the blood in her spinal fluid. Yesterday she was up and alert..even when she dozed off and was woke up, she orientated pretty quickly to where she was, etc. I keep waiting for her to snap on us for asking the same pesky questions over and over again LOL She did act a little sassy and joked around some and, to me, that is the best sign of all I came home yesterday afternoon for some much needed time with the kids and to wash clothes and repack. I am really hoping we can all be back home by Monday, since I will have to go back to work on Tuesday I don't really like the thought of having to leave her there for work...kwim? Anyway, I will be headed back this afternoon Ya'll keep on prayin'!!! I firmly believe that the praying everyone has been doing for her is what is getting her thru this. Thank you all so very much!!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Way to go!!!!! Thanks for updating us and so glad the news is good and full of promise. Now, you try to get some rest before going back to work!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That sounds really good Rhonda! So glad she's doing better. Sassy is a very good sign.  Still praying!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Mom has a bit of a setback and they are not sure why or even what kind yet. It has been a really hard day. I will try and post more tomorrow.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, I am sorry Rhonda. I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear this, but stay close to her. Posting is way down on the list right now.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

So sorry, praying harder! {{{Rhonda}}}


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Okay...so the temp seems to just be one of those things..a reaction to all the trauma that has gone on. So far, none of the blood tests have shown any kind of infection. She was very lethargic and did not have a good day at all yesterday but that seems to be because of the pain medication she was on. Today has been much better than yesterday..but not as good as Friday. The drain was clamped off this morning but it had to be reopened because the pressure was too high. They are going to try again tomorrow. It's hard to say how things are gonna go..but even after the drain issue is resolved she may be looking at some time here in a stepdown unit and then some inpatient rehab back home

Please continue to pray for us and keep us in your thoughts. Unfortunately, I have to go home tomorrow so I can go back to work Tuesday morning. One of the many many sucky aspects of being a single parent and sole provider to my little family. 

Again thank you all so very very much for your continued support


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

((( hug )))

I have been praying, and will continue to pray.

((( hug )))


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's the hard part, the ups and downs of recovery, but things sound so good for your mom! Take care of yourself....I can so relate to being mom, provider and chief bottle washer  I continue to pray for your mother and you, too.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Rhonda, the step-down unit and rehab are just the normal course of events in these situations, nothing out of the ordinary to worry about and doesn't mean anything specifically bad. 

I know it's going to be hard to go home, but you have to think of yourself and the kids too. You're a good daughter and mother and you're doing a fine job.  Take care!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Mom is still in the ICU..they are giving her blood thinners to try and break up the clot and she has a UTI. It looks as though she is going to end up with a shunt, but not until they get the infection cleared up and the fevers to stop She really hasn't gotten any worse, just not really any better either. It's much harder having to be at home than to be with her. Oh! She did ask to call me last night, so I got to talk to her I miss her and will be glad when she is finally home.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The latest report is that the shunt surgery is delayed until they can figure out what is causing the infection. She is still running a fever despite being on a fairly broad spectrum iv antibiotic for the past couple of days. Apparently the fever is making her confused and drowsy enough that they felt it necessary to put in a nasal feeding tube in order for her to get her meds and nutrition She also ripped out her IV while in a fever induced confused state. I feel horrible for not being able to be there. 

I am only off Friday of this week and am trying to get a way up there for tomorrow evening or Friday. My lovely work decided that since I am new and the 4th fell on my actual days off, that I had to work the 4th and they split up my only two days off in a row next week So, that means the next time I will have more than one day off in a row is gonna be in two weeks...which will be my weekend off for July.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Still praying for you.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

My prayers, thoughts and encouragement go out to you. Stabilizing your mom right now is the Dr.'s goal and sometimes it is an up and down roller-coaster. But know that she understands you have responsibilities and obligations that keep you from her side as often as you would like to be there. Some things don't have to be said...they are just known. It is vital that you take care of yourself and manage the stress you are feeling right now. You can't be all things to all people...although as a mom yourself that can be a hard concept...we are so used to 'fixing' things for those we love. Take care and again prayers for your mother's complete recovery.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Rhonda--Continuing to pray for your mother, you, and your family.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I just can't tell ya'll enough how much it means to me that you are all continuing to keep us in your thoughts and prayers! I have no doubt that all the prayers and good thoughts are what have brought her this far. Thank you all so very very much!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't you just love being low man on the totem pole?? That stinks though, especially if they know about your mom. So sorry you got stuck like that. I don't get in here often, but I'm still praying for y'all! Hang in there!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Yeah, working in healthcare is a little confusing..if you aren't a patient/resident you are usually just SOL You would think this field would be the first to make sure the employees are taken care of too.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

What hospital is she in Rhonda?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tambo she is in the neuro icu at Vanderbilt.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Time has been flying by! The kids and I got up to see mom Thursday/Friday. She is doing much better. They seem to have finally found the source of the fevers...a reaction to an antibiotic and her UTI. The neuro surgery team clamped off her drain over 48 hours ago and she is doing fantastic! If she continues to do well during the night, they will remove the drain tomorrow and she shouldn't have to have a shunt. The next big step is going to be getting her into the ICU stepdown unit and getting her re evaluated as far as what kind of rehab she is going to need. She has been much more alert and they kept the feeding tube turned off during the day and she is eating again. I think they are going to remove the feeding tube tomorrow as well. I did get my Wed/Thurs off together this week So, if I can get a ride, I'll be back up there. I know I shouldn't get my hopes up but I am really praying she might get to come home sometime during those two days I also started a facebook group to help try and keep all the friends and family updated and the lessen the load of phone calls we have all been getting.

Thank you all so very much for your prayers, thoughts, concern and support! I would have never made it without ya'll


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...



((( hug )))



...


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the good news!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

They had to unclamp the drain today She will be having shunt surgery tomorrow. I'm not sure what time since they will be working her in the rotation.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

So sorry Rhonda, prayers as always being said. Stay strong.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Praying and will be thinking of you and your mom tomorrow.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Mom had the surgery and she is doing fantastic! I took the kids to N'Ville on Thursday and we spent the day with her. The kids were happy to see her and she was happy to see them. She was moved to the stepdown unit, from the ICU, this afternoon. We are waiting on her results from her swallow study and the only thing keeping her from coming back home to the rehab center is the nasal feeding tube. They don't usually accept patients with a tube I think, though, if she does well with the study they should take it out and she could be on her way back here by Monday! My sister is with her this weekend and said that mom has been talking her ear off and eating well and just doing wonderfully!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Rhonda, I'm so pleased to hear the good news for your mom. Best to you and your family, and fervent wishes for a continued smooth recovery!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I hope your mom does well with her surgery! Sending good thoughts and prayers her way and hope that she comes out of it doing well. Edited to add: I am so glad your mom had her surgery and it was successful, very glad to hear she is doing well. Sending prayers for continued good recovery and hope she is out of the hospital soon!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

God is Good.

Prayer does work.

Whenever two, or more, of you are gathered in His name ... there is Love.

:donut:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

YIPPPEEEE! Mom is finally at the rehab center! It isn't home..but it is in the same town and that is good enough for now She will be there for 2-3 weeks and will be doing daily physical, occupational and speech therapy. This will get her to the point of independence but driving and major decision making will still be awhile. It is going to take several more months for her brain to heal and for the blood to be absorbed back into her system. My sister has been with her all weekend and gave her a new buzzcut hairdo so it will all grow back at the same time. I can't wait to go see her tomorrow!)

Thank you all so very much for your prayers and support for without that I have no doubt she would not be in as good as shape as she is! God does answer prayers


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your mom. I'll keep y'all in my prayers and hope for the best.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

So glad to hear this good news......at least she will be close by...still praying for all of you...


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad for the update. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That's some fantastic news Rhonda! She's one step closer to home!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear the good news Rhonda! I'll keep praying for a speedy and full recovery!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Just a quick update...Mom is still doing very well! She makes loads of progress every day and the time is flying by She is walking more, finally got back on a regular diet and is even texting and using her cell phone LOL She is a living testament to what prayers and good karma can do


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

That's great Rhonda, so happy for you and your mom! I can just see it now...sometime in the not too distant future doctors will be using "again able to text" as criteria for having overcome a stroke, lol.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

She'll probably be taking rumba lessons before you know it.


----------

